# Toxoplasmosis



## DebbieF

I've posted a thread in the first trimester forum a few weeks ago, but I thought maybe this would be a better place for it.. I had my first blood test for toxo taken on April 24 and it came back positive, then again almost a week later on April 30th. Still positive, both the igg and the igm titers. The second test was sent to a special lab in Palo Alto California for more testing. It's still there! They said the earliest I will get any answers is May 24th! SO all in all it will have been an entire month before I get any answers. I have googled toxo to death and I am SO scared of what may happen if the baby has gotten it. Quite a few websites even recommend terminating the pregnancy.. I feel that all of this waiting is no good.. I mean, shouldn't I have been on the antibiotics by now to try to prevent it from spreading to the baby? I talked to one of the OBGYNs and she said that in her 17 years she has never had a patient come back positive with both the igg and igm titers. I really think at this point they don't know what needs to be done. Should I try to find another doctor or just wait this out? I really need someone to talk to who has been through this or a similar situation. I only work part time now so I just sit here googling things and crying for the biggest part of the day. :cry:


----------



## DebbieF

Am I the only person in the world who is / has gone through this? I just feel so alone. :(


----------



## Ameli

So sorry no one has responded! I didn't want to read this without responding, but unfortunately I don't know anything about it. Sorry I couldn't help, but I hope everything turns out ok for you. I hate you're having to go through all of this stress.


----------



## Blue12

Im sorry I can't help you directly, but do see as many drs as you need to and advocate for yourself!!!!!


----------



## maxalias

I am sorry you are going through this hun xxxx I wish I had some advice for you x


----------



## xturnitoutx

Debbie,

While I can't relate to your situation directly, I can share a similar situation I went through with this pregnancy. I am Rh negative and when I started spotting, my doctor sent me for a rhogam shot at the hospital. Prior to getting the shot, they do a blood draw to make sure you are negative for the antibodies ... you wait a few hours, results come back, and you get the shot. So I get the awful call a couple hours after the blood draw that my results are POSITIVE for the antibody (the lady from the hospital lab calls and says, all upbeat, 'your results are positive, so you don't have to have the shot!!' .. uh, yeah thanks lady ... my body may start attacking this baby and I may not be able to have any other children - great!!) ... My doctor's office calls and I tell them yes, I did have a rhogam shot with a miscarriage in November - but rhogam shots are only supposed to last 12 weeks; it had been approximately 20! My doctor did NOT request a titer and did not give me any advice ... basically a 'let's play it by ear' ... ok??! ... I googled like crazy and found very, very few stories of false positives when the time elapsed was as long as it was for me. Anyway, fast forward to first trimester blood screening ... negative for antibodies! (My doctor apparently found the whole thing so uninteresting that he didn't even remember I'd ever tested positive!)

I know that my situation isn't exactly the same as yours, but my understanding of toxoplasmosis is that any real danger to the fetus occurs when a woman is infected DURING her pregnancy, yes? In other words, if you were infected prior to your pregnancy, your baby should be fine? 

Were you ever tested for toxoplasmosis before this pregnancy? If not, it seems that it's MUCH more likely that you were infected BEFORE the pregnancy than during the few weeks that passed between you getting pregnant and you testing positive, no?

I imagine they are currently trying to determine if the infection is old or new? Did the titer(s) in April give them any indications one way or the other?

Consulting another doctor with experience in toxoplasmosis in pregnancy might be a good idea . . . Perhaps ask for a referral to a perinatologist? (ONLY if you think it will make you feel better!)

I hope it all works out for you! I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this stress with your pregnancy - I have a feeling everything is going to be just fine :hugs:


----------



## DebbieF

Thank you so much for your replies.

I "think" I may have first gotten the toxo back in Nov or December as I had a long lasting headache and swollen lymph nodes. I went to the dr at the time for those things but they didn't know what was causing them and just advised me to take Advil. But I really think that is when this nightmare first started. That is what I'm hoping at least. I had blood taken again today at both my husbands and I request. I NEED for them to check the igm differential and see if they are remaining the same, lowering or rising. Hopefully it'll come back that they are lowering and NOT rising. They have been in contact with the fda to get me Spiramycin (It is not approved here in the US but it is in other countries) I don't know how long this is going to take now.. I honestly wish I had never requested to have the toxoplasmosis test done.. You know what they say: ignorance is bliss..


----------



## Ameli

Best of luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## steph.

Hi Debbie, I dont have toxo but i can totally relate to the googling and crying, and the torture of waiting. Last week i was told our baby has a 1:20 chance of a chromosomal defect due to terrible blood results. Like you i wish i had never taken that stupid blood test! It is ruining my pregnancy. I dont feel excited or happy, i just feel really worried and depressed. I go in for an amnio thsi friday and should get prelim results next week, and full results in 2 weeks. The waiting is so hard. Hope everything turns out well for both of us xxxx


----------



## DebbieF

Good luck on your amnio Steph. I plan on having one too when I am further along. Google is really NOT our friend at times like these. :(


----------



## DebbieF

I had a 3rd blood draw to check and see what the toxo levels are doing, (rising,staying the same or lowering) and they are stable, which is better than rising I suppose. I have a midwife appointment next Tuesday so hopefully we'll get some more answers. The doctor doesn't seem too concerned so maybe I shouldn't be? I wish I could enjoy this pregnancy but it is hard when all I do is worry.


----------



## steph.

It sounds reassuring that the doctor doesnt sound concerned and that the levels havent gone up. I love reassuring doctors. I know that you wont stop worrying until you get the all clear though! Thinking of you and buba xxxx


----------



## xturnitoutx

sounds good!! will you continue to be tested?

please keep us updated! 

sending lots of positive energy your way xx


----------



## DebbieF

I probably won't continue being tested. When I am far enough along I will probably get the amnio and some sort of special scan that may be able to see any problems. I SOOO want to hear some good news soon.


----------



## DebbieF

I am going to schedule the special scan for the beginning of July. They are able to look for calcification on the brain and take a closer look at the eyes also. I'm hoping this works out well and they see no problems then I will probably opt out of the amnio.


----------



## steph.

Hi Debbie, how are you getting on? I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you and that you get some reassurance at the scan!


----------



## DebbieF

Hi Steph, my OBGYN actually referred me to a specialist and I am having the scan on Wednesday the 19th @ 1:30. They said they can also do the amnio on that day, but I'm still unsure about it. Hopefully they are willing to do the scan first and then we can make the decision about the amnio. I've also heard they may be able to tell us the gender. I really want to know, but if something is horribly wrong maybe it would be better for me not to know? I'm sitting here crying again.. I was feeling pretty good about things until I started typing this out. :(


----------



## steph.

Oh no! I made you feel worse! 

I'm glad they moved the scan for you, and hopefully you will get some peace of mind. I think they have to do the ultrasound first, they have to to assess position of the baby and the placenta before an amnio anyway. I am sure everything will look perfect! Will be thinking of you and bubba tomorrow xxx


----------



## DebbieF

I had the scan yesterday and everything looked normal so far. I did not have the amnio yesterday, but we have now decided we will have it. I made the appointment for July 3rd. How bad is the amnio? I am so concerned of the risks. I know the chances of something going wrong are low, but with my luck...


----------



## Ameli

Beautiful scan. looking great!


----------



## steph.

I'm so happy baby looked perfect! Did you find out the gender?

The amnio really isnt that bad. Its uncomfortable when they put the needle in, i could feel my uterus contracting, but it was over very quickly. I am sure you will be fine. Just out of curiosity, what are they looking for from the amnio?


----------



## DebbieF

Supposedly they can tell if the baby has been infected with the toxo. Didn't find out the gender yet, maybe on the day of the amnio. I'm secretly hoping for a little girl.


----------



## MYBezalel

Hi Debbie,

I had a similar pregnancy too. It wasn't Toxo, but rubella measles. I was 5weeks pregnant at that time.

I will not relay the details as I do not want you to worry too much about your little one. :) But I wanted to tell you that I gave birth last Dec5 to our miracle baby. He is now 6months, and a pretty active baby.

I wanted to tell you that the best attitude in this kind of journey is acceptance. Be open to possibilities too, but NEVER lose hope. Although you already know that this could lead to a few congenital anomalies, do not dread. Rather, enjoy your pregnancy. Pray. Have Faith. Those 9months will be a memory sometime soon. Smile, laugh. Enjoy every precious moment.

I've heard miscarriage and termination a few times when I was pregnant. I actually blocked out the negative thoughts and started thinking that mine would be a unique journey. It made me enjoy the pregnancy in a different state of perspective. I've also been told by my perinatologist that if he is meant to be ours, then he will be ours. I've actually stressed my OB a lot, every time we see each other she would have this very concerned look in her that reminds me of a mother. lol But I would always smile to her. My husband and I have already set our minds to the different possibilities.

But my son knocked them all out. He has fought through the odds. He is such a fighter, for a little guy like him. 

So do not lose hope, stop crying. Babies could hear that. We are our babies' advocate, so let us fight for them. I know it will never be an easy journey, but it will all be worth it.

I will be here if you'd like to have someone to talk to. Do not lose hope Debbie, b'coz your LO is your precious miracle. :)

I would like to share with you a pic of my son. This is after his blood transfusion (he was anemic due to the viral infection). His eyes have congenital cataracts and will be removed soon. :) do not lose hope!
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b353/Kagami-Wings/bezalel75_zps17f370c7.jpg


----------



## DebbieF

Thank you so much for your story, MYBezalel. :hugs:

I go Tuesday for my amnio. I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. I don't know if I'm more worried about the amnio at this point or the results..


----------



## Ameli

Good luck Debbie!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck. I had an amnio and it was fine, much easier than I thought and over quickly.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Don't worry about the amnio. The risks are so so incredibly low- and you mustn't think of it in terms of 'luck' or anything like it- the risks are low for you, and everyone else, no higher for you, and nothing to do with luck, the risk of anything bad happening is as incredibly unlikely for you as it is for anyone else, and i'm absolutely sure the actual procedure will be uneventful, perhaps uncomfortable for you but fine for baby.. I know everything seems so compounded, but I think you are doing the right thing- I genuinely don't think that even without the amnio this would suddenly feel like a 'normal' or stress free pregnancy for you, so I think knowing and being able to make a possible plan of care is the best thing to do. Really really hoping it's great news- the scan already sounds very reassuring so hopefully when you update on Tuesday you will have more reassuring news. :hugs:


----------



## Hope115

So did u have the toxo in ur system before you were pregnant or did you contract it after?


----------



## DebbieF

Hope115 said:


> So did u have the toxo in ur system before you were pregnant or did you contract it after?


I don't know the answer to that, that is why this is so worrisome for me.


----------



## vermeil

don`t know anything about toxo. Perhaps find the best prenatal hospital in your area and try to see a doctor there? THat`s what I would do. wishing you the best *hugs*


----------



## DebbieF

:shock: Less than an hour now until the amnio....


----------



## Lady H

Hopefully you've had it done now, rest up. I took it easy for three days just to be sure. Hope it went well xxx


----------



## DebbieF

Still in the waiting room..


----------



## Ameli

I hope all is well, Debbie. Thinking of you, and hoping you're out of the waiting room at the very least.


----------



## DebbieF

The amnio went well. Not as bad as I expected, now we wait.....


----------



## steph.

Glad the amnio wasnt too bad! When do you get the result?


----------



## DebbieF

The genetic counselor said it would probably be about 2 weeks. We also decided to have them take a little more amniotic fluid to check for Downs as well. I'm more concerned about the toxo, but hubby thought we should just check for everything.


----------



## MYBezalel

Hi Debbie! Glad it was ok.

For now enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible. Don't stress too much on the results! :) *hugs!*


----------



## Ameli

MYBezalel said:


> Hi Debbie! Glad it was ok.
> 
> For now enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible. Don't stress too much on the results! :) *hugs!*

^^^^^^^^^^ Agree with mybezalel.


----------



## Lady H

Sending you positive vibes xxx


----------



## DebbieF

I wil get my results either this afternoon or tomorrow at the latest. I SO need to hear good news..


----------



## Ameli

Oh, I'm glad you don't have to wait much longer. I have everything crossed for good results and will be checking this today. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Virtually holding your hand xx


----------



## LisK

Thinking positive thoughts for you and your baby...


----------



## DebbieF

Well, I didn't hear anything yesterday. I should know today.. Hopefully sooner rather than later..


----------



## steph.

Argh it's evil how they keep you waiting! I am sure you will hear good news soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## DebbieF

I FINALLY got the call! Our baby is NOT infected with the toxoplasmosis! This has been such a long journey. I'm so glad everything is okay. Now we can really start to get excited about our little girl. :cloud9:


----------



## LisK

YAY! This is such good news. :) I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Ameli

:yipee: Wonderful news!!! I am truly so happy for you too!!!!! :yipee: I hope you're able to take a deep breath (finally) and begin to enjoy your pregnancy again!


----------



## xturnitoutx

YAY!!! SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## steph.

Yay!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on a healthy girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Ameli

Wow, I just looked back at when this thread started - May 16th! It has been a long time for you to be stressing over this. :hugs: I am so relieved for you! Congrats Debbie!


----------



## DebbieF

:hugs: Thank you everyone!

I actually knew about the toxo at the end of April. I was a little nervous to post about it at first I think. I'm just so glad this nightmare has come to an end.


----------



## Lady H

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/hug/hug-2.gif so pleased for you. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## MYBezalel

Hi DebbieF!!! Just read the good news! :happydance::happydance:

So happy for you and your little one! Enjoy you pregnancy now ok? :hugs:

This journey could be so long yet so short. God bless you both!!:thumbup:


----------



## DebbieF

DebbieF said:


> The genetic counselor said it would probably be about 2 weeks. We also decided to have them take a little more amniotic fluid to check for Downs as well. I'm more concerned about the toxo, but hubby thought we should just check for everything.

We got the results of the Downs test as well yesterday at our 20 week appointment. All is clear there too. Baby was being stubborn though and the doctor and sonographer both wondered where she gets her stubborness from.:haha:


----------



## MYBezalel

DebbieF said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> The genetic counselor said it would probably be about 2 weeks. We also decided to have them take a little more amniotic fluid to check for Downs as well. I'm more concerned about the toxo, but hubby thought we should just check for everything.
> 
> We got the results of the Downs test as well yesterday at our 20 week appointment. All is clear there too. Baby was being stubborn though and the doctor and sonographer both wondered where she gets her stubborness from.:haha: I thought I'd share the best pic they could get of her face.Click to expand...

Would you look at that cute smile!! :hugs:

My son was stubborn too during the 3D ultrasound. Was thumbsucking so his face was covered. The sonographer had to push my side so he would change position so he ended up with his foot on his face. lol. I had to come back since we can't get a good shot of him.


----------



## melusine

I am happy you got a good news !
I was positive for toxo but just one of the numbers (probably an old infection) and didn't have any issues in my first pregnancy.
Currently pregnant with #2


----------

